# Whitemore thursday nite



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Well I don't know about you guys but I'm getting a little tired of this weather, brought the boat to work today again for tonite at Whitemore lake, hopefully it will clear up, but also have the rain gear once again.
I guess if there is no lightning I'll at least go to the launch ramp before I decide at the last minute "to launch or not to launch"
The thing about most of us, we have to enjoy or attempt to enjoy our outdoor activities when we can, rather than only going on "nice" days cause there that blasted thing called "work"


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

See ya there. Same as you, I won't call it off unless there is lightning when I get to the ramp. Rain doesn't bother me..................I've been wet before. It ain't so bad.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Are you bringing your boat ? 
did you give it a shake down cruise last weekend ?


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'm bringing it. 

I took it for a little putt on Saturday. Seems to run fine except for the fact that they broke the speedo when they worked on it.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

anyone else gonna make it? trying to decide if i should head out or not kinda a far drive for me to get ran off by lightning. i got my boat hooked up but heck you guys are both bringing boats yourself


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Ozzgood,
I have an open spot for you or anyone else that might be needing one. I'm thinking of heading out a little early (5:00pm?) If any body needs a ride just hit me up on channel 7.0 and I'll zip over to the launch and grab ya.

Doug


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Shametamer is joining us tonite
Looking at his previous post, he may well out fish us, he dosen't indulge in that four letter word that we have to, to pay our bills.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

I would have loved to have joined you guys, (my 25 plus years fishing the lake probably would have helped) but I wouldn't miss game 7 of the Pistons playoff for anything...Good luck out there guys...


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

This is getting embarrassing. :lol:


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*well another thursday in the books pretty good turn out and the fish tried to cooperate. a few pike were caught all sublegal . lots of crappie and bass. gillgitter caught so many bass with crawler harnesses we had to rename the bass to whitmore crappie to be legal ya now *

*drwink and his real nice crappie did we decide if that was a money fish he sure brought a nice fish to the dock*








*and gillgitter with one of our many "whitmore lake" crappie  pretty sure we limited out on em..and so everyone knows we quickly returned em all and were not trying to target these fish..enough disclaimer..*


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Connor4501
We didn't miss any Pistons, my Evinrude has two of them

No money & I'll hold on the bragging rights
I think it was the most enjoyable thursday nite so far, warm, little bit of a breeze, Had a dandy pike on but lost close to the boat. sveral other Crappie & Bass & not to much traffic on the lake.
Beat the storms home, nice lightning show last nite to the west.

Next week its Portage lake in Pinckney, See ya there

Wally


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Had A blast!........For all you crappie guys...GO NOW.....we tried everything, but the crappies were,well,like terminators!...caught them all colors, all sizes of lures, and i mean some were quite aggressive, last one came on a 6 inch body bait.....most of the fish seem to be at the dropoffs(for those unfamiliar,with whitmore) the lake has numerous spots that go from 3 ot 5 feet..to 20+ in the matter of a couple yards...Casting or trolling seemed to b equally effective.. Bass were also found, not as aggressive as i have seen but the bite was consistent..A number of the guys hooked sub-legal northerns.....I, and walleye wench(the other half) would like to thank all the guys for a great time! JIm, Chad, mike, Wally , Trailfndr,..geez i know i'm missin somebody! Jim did have to show off, we were trollin past him, he hooks one of his many pike..eyeballing it, from afar, looked to b bout 26..WRONG..little smaller..guess a trip to optometrist is in order..Water temp, by my gauge was 66.9 to 68.5, great cloudy, sultry evening...but i did feel naked without a radio( guess i will have to invest)...not that nekkid was a bad idea, it was a little humid for an ol sweathog like me!.....Trailfndr says a switch in shifts will necessitate daytime fishing for him...expect ur fish populations in st. clair to go down!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Did we figure out where we are fishing next week? I might want to sneak out this weekend and pre-fish it :shhh:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

aah, exactly my thinkin! portage in pinckney, but the whole chain is fair game....i've always done better on base line and further up the chain


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll be there or at North Lake near Chelsea Saturday a.m. haven't decided witch. If anybodies goes out, give me a shout on the radio. Channel 7.0


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't make it this weekend. The wife had a meeting so I was hanging with the kids. Portage next week eh? I have to work an evening shift next week so I won't make it again.

Will we hit Portage later in the summer as well? I love that lake for bass. That's where I will probably spend the opener.

T


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

If I come out North Territorial Road, how do I get to the launch at Portage?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

You turn north on Dexter Pinckney Rd just past, I think Hudson Mills park, go a few miles north, then you turn rt on a road that only goes right, Real estate office on the corner, can't remember the name of the road, I'll have to look it up. Think its Mcgregor rd
If you get to the sail boat club you just past it.
It's up the road mayby 500 feet on the left if my darn memory serves me.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

drwink has it exactly correct, gillgetter..........now, if he would just confide, all the hot spots for keeper eyes and pike!


----------

